# Star Trek: Zwei neue Filme angekündigt, Regisseurin im Gespräch



## Darkmoon76 (27. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Zwei neue Filme angekündigt, Regisseurin im Gespräch* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Zwei neue Filme angekündigt, Regisseurin im Gespräch*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2018)

Och nö, Tarantino und TNG? Nichts für ungut, aber an ner Ü60/70-Crew-Party habe ich nun wirklich kein Interesse.


----------



## MrFob (27. April 2018)

Ich bin zwar absoluter TNG Fan (ist meine persoenliche lieblings-Inkarnation von ST) aber ich muss schon auch sagen, den Cast jetzt nochmal vor die Kamera zu zerren scheint mir auch etwas fragwuerdig.
Sie koennten hoechstens nochmal die Szenen mit der alt gewrodenen Crew aus der letzten Serienfolge nachstellen (seniler Picard und so), das wirkt dann jetzt vielleicht nochmal authentischer. 

Aber soweit ich weiss ist das alles eh nur ein Geruecht, weil Patrick Steward in irgendeinem Interview mal gesagt hatte, er wuerde fuer einen Tarantino Film nochmal in die Rolle des Picard zurueckkehren. Mehr Substanz hat das ganze eh nicht.

Wogegen ich gar nichts haette waere eine Rueckkehr in die Zeitperiode des 24. Jahrhunderts, zum Beispiel in die Zeit nach Star Trek X: Nemesis (wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe dann gibt es nach diesem Film kein Canon Material mehr, ausserhalb von irgendwelchen Zeitreise-Geschichten halt). Dahin wuerde ich gerne zrueck. Wenn dann ein Patrick Steward oder andere TNG/DS9/Voyager Leute einen Cameo Auftritt hinlegen, gerne aber an sich halt dann vielleicht mit einer neuen Crew, neuem Schiff, etc.

Im grossen und ganzen ist es mir aber eh relativ egal. Ich bin was ST angeht inzwischen an dem Punkt angelangt wo es mir eigentlich wurscht ist wohin das Franchise geht. Ich hab mich somit auch sehr gut mit den neuen ST Filmen angefreunded. Auch wenn diese mMn wenig mit dem zu tun haben, was ST einmal ausgemacht hat, so sind sie doch sehr spassig anzuschauen. Genau wie bei den ganzen neuen Star Wars Filmen ist inzwischen alles was ich hier erwarte ein paar coole Sprueche und 2 Stunden lang nette Spezialeffekte mit Raumschiffen. Grossartigen Anspruch oder Logik erwarte ich da nicht mehr und freue mich einfach, dass der Klamauk auch mal wieder im ST Universum stattfindet, nicht immer nur bei Marvel.


----------



## HeavyM (27. April 2018)

Also ich würde die alte Crew geführt von Tarantino feiern. Die mittlerweile zu Admirälen gewordene Ex-Crew muss ein letztes mal die gesamte Förderation retten, die finale Schlacht gegen die Borg, die sich jedoch als  Komplott von Sektion 31 herrauspuppt. Booooom Baby !!!!!!!!!!! Vielleicht doch noch mal ein Wiedersehen mit Sloan, der seinen Tot doch nur inszeniert hat?


----------



## MichaelG (27. April 2018)

TNG mit einer Crew von 50-60 bis Ende 70 und einem Crusher mit ca. Ende 30 ? Nee nicht wirklich. Ich wäre für ein komplett neues Thema.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> TNG mit einer Crew von 50-60 bis Ende 70 und einem Crusher mit ca. Ende 30 ? Nee nicht wirklich. Ich wäre für ein komplett neues Thema.


Wenn man bedenkt dass die meisten von der Enterprise-E in "Nemesis" bereits nicht mehr sonderlich fit aussahen.


----------



## Pherim (28. April 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> TNG mit einer Crew von 50-60 bis Ende 70 und einem Crusher mit ca. Ende 30 ? Nee nicht wirklich. Ich wäre für ein komplett neues Thema.



Wil Wheaton ist sogar schon Mitte vierzig. Kaum zu glauben, ich weiß. 

Um die TNG-Crew zurückzubringen ist es wirklich etwas spät, glaube ich. Der letzte Auftritt der TOS-Crew in Star Trek VI zählt zwar zu meinen Lieblings-ST-Filmen, aber erstens gab es davor nicht über 15 Jahre Pause und zweitens wurde das Altern der Crew schon vorher mehrmals in den Filmen aufgegriffen. Abgesehen davon bin ich wirklich kein großer Freund der TNG-Filme. First Contact ist ein guter Action-Streifen, die anderen sind alle mittelmäßig bis schwach und haben fast nichts mit der Serie zu tun. Im Gegensatz zu TOS, wo mit den Filmen die Charakterentwicklung im Wesentlichen erst angefangen hat, bringen die TNG-Filme niemanden wirklich weiter und ignorieren teilweise sogar bereits in der Serie erfolgte Entwicklungen. Insbesondere Picard mutiert in den Filmen zum Action-Held der sich in jedem der Filme einen Kampf Mann gegen Mann mit dem Bösewicht liefert und hat kaum noch etwas mit seinem Seriencharakter zu tun. Und generell kommt neben Picard und Data keiner der Charaktere wirklich zum Tragen. Auch ein wirklich gut gemachter neuer Film könnte da aufgrund der  langen Pause kaum noch einen würdigen Abschluss bilden. Andererseits wäre es mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit besser als Nemesis.

Aber mal ganz davon abgesehen frage ich mich, wann Star Trek denn endlich mal wieder das tut, was eigentlich von Anfang an im Zentrum stand: Nach vorne zu blicken und ganz neue Welten zu zeigen. Alles ist entweder ein Prequel oder ein Reboot und bedient sich immer wieder nur alter Ideen und Konzepte. Zuletzt Discovery, das ich wirklich mögen wollte, was mir durch die furchtbare zweite Hälfte der Staffel aber gehörig erschwert wurde. Und es sieht ganz danach aus, als ob die zweite Staffel wieder ein Rückgriff werden wird, und zwar 



Spoiler



auf die früheste mögliche Quelle überhaupt, was Star Trek angeht.


Seit über 15 Jahren macht Star Trek jetzt nur noch genau das, was Gene Roddenberry mit TNG ursprünglich tunlichst vermeiden wollte: alte Ideen aufwärmen. Wann kommt endlich mal wieder etwas wirklich neues?


----------



## rldml (28. April 2018)

Pherim schrieb:


> Wil Wheaton ist sogar schon Mitte vierzig. Kaum zu glauben, ich weiß.



Ich mag seine Selbstdarstellung in Big Bang Theory 



> Wann kommt endlich mal wieder etwas wirklich neues?


Noch sind die aktuellen produktionen nicht peinlich genug, als dass Gene genug Motivation entwickelt, von den Toten wiederaufzustehen.

Spaß beiseite: Ich mag sowohl die drei neueren ST-Filme als auch die Discovery. Erstere, weil es einfach sehr gute und vor allem kurzweiligen SciFi-Actionfilme sind (die auch ohne dem ST-Franchise funktioniert hätten), die Discovery vor allem deshalb, weil die Crew nicht mehr so platt dargestellt wird, wie in vielen anderen ST-Serien bisher.

Ich bin in jedem Fall gespannt, was da noch kommt 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2018)

ist halt Blöde, wir haben jetzt so die Anfänge von CGI Schauspielern wie bei Rogue One, aber da muss halt noch die Technik reifen und dann sind wir wann?
Schwierig


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ist halt Blöde, wir haben jetzt so die Anfänge von CGI Schauspielern wie bei Rogue One, aber da muss halt noch die Technik reifen und dann sind wir wann?
> Schwierig


Mal davon ab dass sowas ganz schön das Budget sprengen würde. Eine Wiederbelebung von Peter Cushing ist ja eine Sache, die ganze TNG-Crew verjüngen ist wieder eine ganz andere Hausnummer.


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2018)

naja, Patrick Steward müsste eher veraltern, ich meine schau dir Gestern, Heute, Morgen und wie der da aussieht und das hat 25 Jahre nach TNG gespielt und die Folge ist jetzt 24 Jahre her 
Und Budget ist auch so eine Sache, aber das wird ja auch immer billiger, aber so, Theoretisch müsste man so was in dem Zeitrahmen von der Folge machen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, Patrick Steward müsste eher veraltern, ich meine schau dir Gestern, Heute, Morgen und wie der da aussieht und das hat 25 Jahre nach TNG gespielt und die Folge ist jetzt 24 Jahre her
> Und Budget ist auch so eine Sache, aber das wird ja auch immer billiger, aber so, Theoretisch müsste man so was in dem Zeitrahmen von der Folge machen


Sicher, aber ganz ehrlich: Picard und Co. sind längst abgemustert, es ist auch bei aller CGI-Trickserei unrealistisch dass die alle noch irgendeine aktive Rolle spielen könnten. Als Gsast-Stars wie Nimoy in den Abrams-Filmen, das wäre noch denkbar, aber sonst. Ne. Und einen Data mit Schmerbauch braucht die Trek-Welt nun wirklich nicht.


----------

